# Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P BIOS setup



## allenee2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anybody setup BIOS for this motherboard?

Can anybody tell me what I need to change for WD SATAII 7200rpm?

I make a small change and the motherboard just does not post. I have reseted BIOS so many times to try different things and still no luck.


----------



## linkin (Aug 7, 2009)

Use the fail safe defaults in the BIOS and then change things one at a time to see what the problem is.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Aug 7, 2009)

There's no need to change anything in the BIOS unless you're using a RAID config.

"Load Optimized Defaults" as suggested, "Press F10 to Exit Saving Changes",
press "Y", Enter.


----------



## allenee2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> There's no need to change anything in the BIOS unless you're using a RAID config.
> 
> "Load Optimized Defaults" as suggested, "Press F10 to Exit Saving Changes",
> press "Y", Enter.



That is exactly what I did and it is still not working....It's really random..

Sometimes the screen and keyboard just wouldn't come on when the power is still running (the screen goes black). And it just sometimes takes a minute to hear 'beep' to boot...And when it finally displays the screen 'boot from CD' which I did put the cd in, I just end up getting the screen "The file may be corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum"

 I should just take a video or something and post it on youtube to help you guys understand better...


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Aug 7, 2009)

Have you tried plugging the hard drive into a different SATA port?

I had to do that with my Foxconn board. Single drive would only 
work in 2 of the ports.


----------



## Jamin43 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have that board - and my WD HDD was plug and play.  No messing with the BIOS needed.  

I'd try the other SATA - as suggested.

Was your HDD ever recognized - and disappeared after a specific BIOS change - if so - what specific BIOS change did you attempt that caused this HDD not to be recognized.  

OR - 

Was the HDD never recogized by your MOBO?  Are you running a Molex Power cable to your HDD along with our SATA cable?


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the same motherboard you have. Plug in a speaker into your motherboard, as there could be an error that could be diagnosed with the (award-winning) beep combos.


----------



## allenee2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> I have the same motherboard you have. Plug in a speaker into your motherboard, as there could be an error that could be diagnosed with the (award-winning) beep combos.



Yes, I got the speaker hooked up.
It has been always either no beep or single beep.

No beep - computer just keeps running but no power on keyboard or monitor.

Single beep - it tells me to boot from cd and then error message. "the file maybe corrupt...."


----------



## allenee2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jamin43 said:


> I have that board - and my WD HDD was plug and play.  No messing with the BIOS needed.
> 
> I'd try the other SATA - as suggested.
> 
> ...



I have tried other SATA, but obviously I haven't tried all of them. I also have my dvdrw plugged in SATA as well. Do you want me to move that around as well or just the hard drive?

Yes, HDD was recognized as master. What the weird thing was that it was recognized in SATA 3 or something else when I had it plugged in SATA 0.

What I have tried with BIOS is the following so far. ( They all didn't work)

1. Changed time and date -> changed boot order -> disabled IDE under "Integrated Peripheral" -> save and exit

2. Load optimized defaults -> save and exit

3. Load fail safe defaults -> save and exit


----------



## Krysis (Aug 7, 2009)

I just ordered this board, is this a frequent problem?


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 7, 2009)

I have had three of these boards with no problems at all. What bios number do you have on the board? Should have atleast F5. Plus what voltage and timing is the memory running at?


----------



## allenee2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

I finally solved the problem. Even though I just picked up this motherboard like a couple of days ago at the store, the bios on this motherboard barely supports my AMD II phenom 945(since this is considerably new processor). Therefore, I had to swap it with older cpu to flash BIOS with the latest ver and then swap it back to AMD II 945.
Now everything works and I am actually right now typing this using my new machine. 

My long journey of the first time building gaming computer finally ends here!
Thank you computer forum! and special thanks to bodaggit23 who helped me so much!


----------

